

Secret to a successful job interview - yellasrichand
http://consequenceofsound.net/2014/08/scientists-discover-the-secret-to-a-successful-job-interview-listening-to-high-power-bass-driven-music/

======
sajan78
electronic music (progressive house) definitely gets me going.

~~~
elyrly
any music with a high BPM.

~~~
yellasrichand
The article says that bass is the driving factor for the psychological boost

